# freeride+single trails um leverkusen?



## zak0r (6. Juni 2003)

wie wärs mit ner freeride+singletrail sammlung der gebiete um leverkusen/rechtsrheinisches köln?
wer was hat bitte posten


----------



## Zachi (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zak0r _
> *wie wärs mit ner freeride+singletrail sammlung der gebiete um leverkusen/rechtsrheinisches köln?
> wer was hat bitte posten  *



Hallo ZakOr,

ein paar könnte ich schon beisteuern, aber wenn du selbst um Altenberg unterwegs bist, kennste sie wohl schon. Aber wenn du trotzdem Interesse hast, bin ich dabei.

Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (10. Juni 2003)

es geht ja nicht darum was wer kennt sondern mal das jeder alles auflistet was er kennt, so wird sicher ne menge zusammen kommen wo jeder einiges findet was er noch nicht kennt!


----------



## Zachi (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo, 
ich bin gerade dabei die Trails, die ich kenne mal zu beschreiben und in einer Karte erkenntlich zu machen. Bei der Beschreibung geh ich einfach mal vom Parkplatz Schöllerhof aus. Es wird nur noch ein paar Tage dauern. 

Zachi


----------



## XarneX (4. Januar 2008)

Hey!

Was ist denn aus der singletrail Sammlung geworden?

ride on,..


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2008)

Gott sei Dank nichts, aber ich bin ja nicht so: Froschthelm und auf meiner Heimseite könnte auch was zu finden sein.


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Januar 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank nichts, aber ich bin ja nicht so: Froschthelm und auf meiner Heimseite könnte auch was zu finden sein.


Ist wohl auch besser so, sonst wäre hier ja noch mehr los.


----------

